# How long to take for adoption leave



## Bubble41 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi All

I was just wondering how long people have taken off work on adoption leave??

I am 5 months into placement of a 4 year old

I have told work I would be off for 12 months but am now thinking I will go back after 9.

I was just wondering how long other people have taken

xx


----------



## Kestra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

We adopted a 2 yr old in Feb (He was 3 in April) and I am not going back to work till June 2014! I was originally going back in June 2013 but discovered that the school I am hoping he gets into does delayed entrances and he may not start full time till Jan 2014 so thought it was best to take off as much time as possible as it would be a nightmare to get childcare and I did not want more changes/carers for him. (He had 7 moves in 2 and a bit years!)

Is you LO in school or starting next Sept as we were advised that if starting school was near to the beginning of the placement taking time off during the first few months was advisable as it is never known how the adjustment and changes may affect your Lo. 

Our LA prefers not going back to work with a pre-schooler and 1 year off with a school age child to allow them time to adjust. I know that that is not possible for everyone and each child is different.

Kestra


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Kelly!  

We're hoping to bring home a 2 year old in December, and I'm taking 9 months plus a few weeks annual leave.  He won't go to school until Sept 2015, because of where his birthday falls.

Good luck!


----------



## julesF (Apr 7, 2009)

we adopted a 4 and 7 yr old, initially DH was taking 6mnths but extended this to 9mnths. He has been back to work 5mnths to date on a part time basis and he is brainteasing his hours after christmas


everyone is different you know what is best for you and your family


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

As julesf said you will know your child better than anyone's and what they can cope with, I intended to return after 9 months when my son was placed at 6 yrs of age, in the end I ended up unable to return to work as it wa very apparent that he just would not cope with it and we wanted what was best for him, it's been a struggle but we have had to adapt.


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

The plan is that i take about a year off. Depending on how things go I will return to work part-time. I work quite a distance from home and so it is likely that I will look for another job nearer to home. It is all theory at the moment until we have a match and a placement.


----------



## Bubble41 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies   
xxxx


----------

